# HK P7 Holster



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I know its ahard to find a decent holster for these great little guns. I noticed an auction on Ebay for a Galco Royal Guard IWB. Its not mine, just thoght I would share.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Galco-IWB-holster-for-H-K-p7m8-or-m13_W0QQitemZ110149740826QQihZ001QQcategoryZ73975QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought about getting one of these pistols, but it seems there is a lack of aftermarket gear. Plus I'm a lefty.
Also, with my gut IWB is not a viable carry option, at this time.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

These guns certainly don't deserve a mass produced fodder such as Galco. Look at the good stuff (Mitch Rosen, DelFatti) Costs a bit more but you didn't skimp on the gun why do so on the leather? I do believe these makers do have lefty leather as well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> These guns certainly don't deserve a mass produced fodder such as Galco. Look at the good stuff (Mitch Rosen, DelFatti) Costs a bit more but you didn't skimp on the gun why do so on the leather? I do believe these makers do have lefty leather as well.


Those makers do make fine holsters, but I would put Galco's higher-end holsters against them any day. I don't mean the COP series, I mean the semi-custom stuff like the Royal Deluxe.

I work for Galco, though, so you can see my bias!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have my share of Galco in the safe. Quality product. It's just some models are nonexistent for a lefty.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> I have my share of Galco in the safe. Quality product. It's just some models are nonexistent for a lefty.


That is true. You can have some of the "righty only" models made as lefty through the custom shop, however. Or at least...you could back before I deployed.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

:smt082what !?!? Did you get bit by a camel spider or something?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> :smt082what !?!? Did you get bit by a camel spider or something?


The Jackal has done it a few times. You have to beg properly, offer him a first born child, etc. Unless it's for a country singer, then he falls all over himself to offer to do it. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> That is true. You can have some of the "righty only" models made as lefty through the custom shop, however. Or at least...you could back before I deployed.


 Thanks for the info Mike. I don't have a problem paying extra for quality or waiting for the custom build. I don't want to invest 700-900 for a pistol and get a $20 universal/ambi nylon holster at WalMart and a box of Wolf 9mm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> I don't have a problem paying extra for quality or waiting for the custom build. I don't want to invest 700-900 for a pistol and get a $20 universal/ambi nylon holster at WalMart and a box of Wolf 9mm.


Wiser words have never been written! I'll never understand people who blow a week's pay on a decent pistol, then find the cheapest, crappiest possible holster to carry it in.


----------



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone give Raven Concealment a try?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

www.mernickleholsters.com has a nice line of quality concealment holsters and if they don't have a lefty shown, they'll make you one if you call them. Bob Mernickle makes very nice holsters. I would put them at the same level of high quality as Galco. :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Speaking in general, I would think one would need to spend at least 10 to 15% of the cost of gun on a holster. I'd put a $100 gun in a $10 or $15 holster, wouldn't your guys do the same? Anyone have any thoughts on my guestimate percentage?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont know. I think a better rule would be to count on spending seventy to one hundred dollars for a high quality holster. More for specialty (shoulder, thigh etc).

Mernicle makes a decent product and I recomend him to some people. Galco products are better finished.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I dont know. I think a better rule would be to count on spending seventy to one hundred dollars for a high quality holster. More for specialty (shoulder, thigh etc).


For a $400 to $500 Glock (or similar) I think a good utilitarian/practical holster for $50 to $60 would be just fine and give good service.



> Mernicle makes a decent product and I recomend him to some people. Galco products are better finished.


I respectfully disagree in that I have had several (more than two) of each brand over the years and find them to be pretty much both high quality (finish included). I'm sure you've seen (and used) a lot more Galco holsters than me as I am just your average gun owner and not within your industry but all my Mernickle holsters have exhibited excellent craftmanship. My opinion is based solely on my experiences. Of course, everybody's mileage may vary.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I respectfully disagree in that I have had several (more than two) of each brand over the years and find them to be pretty much both high quality (finish included). I'm sure you've seen (and used) a lot more Galco holsters than me as I am just your average gun owner and not within your industry but all my Mernickle holsters have exhibited excellent craftmanship. My opinion is based solely on my experiences. Of course, everybody's mileage may vary.


I didn't refer to the quality. They offer a diverse line of holsters for single action revolvers including concealed carry (anyone that says carrying a single action is impractical for self defense hasn't seen my brother in law shoot). Mernickle offers a practical holster for the impractical Desert Eagle. I actually agreed that they were a good product. 
I see a LOT of holsters, I see them at matches, stores and shows. I was referring specifically to the finish.
Mernickle holsters have a stitch pattern that makes them look hand sewn (not necessarily a bad thing) and the finish of the leather is not as deep, it lacks the luster of a Galco. The edging doesn't show as much attention to detail. 
I don't say these things to convert you; beauty lies in the eye of the beholder. I am just qualifying my "finish" statement.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I didn't refer to the quality. They offer a diverse line of holsters for single action revolvers including concealed carry (anyone that says carrying a single action is impractical for self defense hasn't seen my brother in law shoot). Mernickle offers a practical holster for the impractical Desert Eagle. I actually agreed that they were a good product.
> I see a LOT of holsters, I see them at matches, stores and shows. I was referring specifically to the finish.
> Mernickle holsters have a stitch pattern that makes them look hand sewn (not necessarily a bad thing) and the finish of the leather is not as deep, it lacks the luster of a Galco. The edging doesn't show as much attention to detail.
> I don't say these things to convert you; beauty lies in the eye of the beholder. I am just qualifying my "finish" statement.


Duly noted.  I don't disagree.


----------

